# cidade arborizada



## thiago_bagua

Chegou minha vez de fazer uma pergunta.
Auckland é uma cidade muito arborizada. Esses dias falei para um amigo aqui que a cidade was very green, with lots of trees. Queria saber qual palavra em inglês se usa geralmente para uma cidade *arborizada*. Sei que não é arborized...


----------



## Vanda

Thiago, não ponho a mão no fogo, mas aqui no dicionário me deu arbolado (esp) e wooded (inglês).


*arbolado,-a* 

I_adjetivo_ wooded
    II_m_ woodland


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Veja o que encontrei no Michaelis:
ar.bo.ri.zar
[arboriz'ar] v. to plant with trees; to forest.

Acho que não era bem isso o que você queria, mas ....

Que tal woody streets ?


----------



## Vanda

Thiago, wooded streets it is.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> Thiago, wooded streets it is.




UAU !! This is Vanda !!


----------



## thiago_bagua

Achei verdant também. A minha frase poderia ter sido "Auckland is a very green, *verdant *city. It has lots of wooded streets." Que tal?


----------



## Vanda

Já que você perguntou, vamos lá.   Verdant, origem latina em última instância. Você mora por aí e sabe que os nativos entre uma 'palavra grande' e a versão saxônica, a preferência vai para a saxônica. Faça uma pesquisa sobre o uso. Penso que você vai achar verdant em contextos mais sofisticados e wooded para o 'feijão com arroz'. 
Meus 2 centavos. De Real, é claro!!


----------



## thiago_bagua

Ah, entendi. Achei verdant usado em sites oficiais de turismo de cidades, tipo Singapura, então está de acordo com verdant para contexto sofisticado e wooded para uso comum. Obrigado pela ajuda Vanda e Ricardo!


----------



## Makumbera

Acho que a origem da palavra no latim é "arbor". Alguém que sabe mais do assunto poderia complementar o que eu disse?


----------



## Chriszinho85

Another more common term that is used a lot is "tree-lined streets."  I've never really heard the term "wooded streets" before, but after looking at Vanda's link, it seems to be used quite a bit.


----------



## olivinha

Uma opção bem informal:
with trees everywhere
O


----------



## Vanda

Tree-lined streets. Valeu Chris! Pelo _são google_ vi que wooded é bem usado, na verdade wooded streets tem um pouquinho mais que tree-lined streets. Poderia ser uma questão de continente?


----------



## Denis555

*São Google* é o meu santo padroeiro!


----------



## Gnappulina

Vanda, a expressao "wooded streets" me parece muito estranho. Acho que esta frase seja usada na literatura, mais nunca ou quase nunca na realidade entre falantes nativos.  Nao 'e que a expressao seja errada, mais 'e muito formal. Eu diria "tree-lined streets", ou que a cidade 'e muito "green" e depois explicar como assim.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda aos fóruns, Gnappulina!

Sim, eu não duvido.  Só fico curiosa, porque, quando você _googla_ imagens, normalmente virão coisas bem corriqueiras e naquele_ link_ lá em cima, inclui _sites_ turísticos bem como blogues. A mesma coisa com o resultado de buscas, wooded streets - 1.030.000, tree-lined streets - 976.000. Portanto, a minha pergunta é: será que tem a ver com regiões?


----------



## Gnappulina

Obrigada Vanda  Estou muito feliz de ter encontrado esse site!

Isso 'e muito interessante! Pode ser que seja uma questao de regiao ou preferencia pessoal. Pessoalmente, "wooded streets" 'e estranho porque minha percepcao duma cidade, com seus edificios e muito movimento, 'e que nao seja um lugar pertinho da natureza, e "wooded streets" me faz pensar num lugar longe da cidade. Talvez 'e porque "wooded" me faz pensar tambem que deve ter muitos arvores para ser considerado "wooded". 

Tambem, a gente usa uma expressao colloquial "the woods" pra significar "the forest". Normalmente as cidades nao tem florestas, e 'e por isso que acho mais normal dizer "tree-lined".



Vanda said:


> Bem-vinda aos fóruns, Gnappulina!
> 
> Sim, eu não duvido.  Só fico curiosa, porque, quando você _googla_ imagens, normalmente virão coisas bem corriqueiras e naquele_ link_ lá em cima, inclui _sites_ turísticos bem como blogues. A mesma coisa com o resultado de buscas, wooded streets - 1.030.000, tree-lined streets - 976.000. Portanto, a minha pergunta é: será que tem a ver com regiões?


----------



## thiago_bagua

Thank you all for your input! From now on I'll use "Auckland is a very green, tree-lined city", it's the one that makes the most sense to me.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Vanda said:
			
		

> Portanto, a minha pergunta é: será que tem a ver com regiões?


Oi Vanda.  Concordo com tudo o que a Gnappulina escreveu. Interessante...também não sei se tem a ver com regiões.   Pode ser mas acho que se usa “tree-lined streets” mais do que “wooded streets.”  Algumas pessoas escrevem “tree lined” com um hífen e outras pessoas não.  I searched _tree lined streets_ without a hyphen and got 1,250,000 hits.  If you do a search and put in the term with quotation marks you’ll get even more specific results.  I searched “tree-lined streets” in quotation marks and got 526,000 hits and “wooded streets” only brought up 1,160 hits.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu, das profundezas abissais da minha ignorância em língua inglesa, usaria *tree-lined streets*, mas não *tree-lined city*, como no exemplo sobre Auckland. talvez porque *tree lined* me faça pensar em uma cadeia de árvores, o que faria sentido ao se referir a uma rua, mas não a uma cidade inteira. Assim sendo, eu usaria *wooded* para *city*. Não sei se faz algum sentido, mas de qualquer forma, meu inglês já é tão horrível mesmo que uma esquisitice a mais não faria a menor diferença...

Cheers


----------

